# Smoking wood.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

How long should wood dry to use for smoking? And, how long is too long to use dried wood?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

As long as it don't rot, wood is good for a long time. I season my wood, for smoking, at least 90 days. I have kept some for a couple years before using.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks pay. Reason for asking, just cut up a pick-up load of green mulberry at my sons. Didn't know folks used it to smoke.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I just lit up some 2 year old hickory yesterday...man my mouth was watering as soon as the first wiff of smoke came up. It was fine, and I'm sure it would have been for years still.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Be very careful cooking with green mulberry. It gives off toxins which make you eat too much and will cause "Dunlap" disease. Pecan and Apple wood will do the same thing.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Doug, I keep mine tarped and have used it up to 2 years after splitting.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)




----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

What a waste of taxes............Let em grow it at home.....oh yeah, that'd put 10 million people outta work.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

poster child for wasting tax payers money..........


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

We had a pretty bad ice storm this year and I have been cutting wood pretty much every weekend and a place that I deer hunt. It is only 20 acres and it is basically on the side of a mountain. They posted a picture of all their damage. I knew they burned wood to heat their home. I sent the lady a text telling her that I would help with the clean up for a portion of the firewood. I got a call the next day saying that I can cut all that I want and keep it all. They would appreciate the help. I asked what kind of trees they had down and he said all hickory.

I have cut up and hauled home 2 large hickory trees so far and have several more to go. My neighbors that live behind me came over and asked if I wanted a tree that had fell behind their house. I asked what kind and they did not have a clue. I took the chainsaw over and sure enough it was a huge hickory. I sawed the log up and hauled it home with the bobcat. 

I now have a winters worth of hickory firewood and a endless supply of smoking wood. I was wondering how long you needed to wait to use it to cook with. The first two trees that I cut up and dried out pretty fast and they have not been split. The ends are cracked. I figure it will dry pretty fast after I bust it up. 

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I wait at least 90 days to use. For use in smoking, maybe even longer. Just don't want green wood.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Same here, which I forgot to mention in my earlier post. But, when cooking on my open backyard pit I like to mix in a green oak log or three.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I cut firewood almost or a living, after its split if you split it small 3 months is plenty, keep it under roof and off the bare ground it will last for years, hickory is good for smoking, not much for firewood, folks around here really like oak for smoking especialy for fowl, apple also works well
js


----------

